# Sheep milk in Cyprus



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

In Braintree, Essex, of all places, I was able to get raw sheep milk. Since I saw a lot of sheep around Cyprus and not cows (is that why milk is expensive), I thought maybe there might be a way to obtain raw sheep milk. By the way, sheep milk is extremely creamy and great in coffee and makes the best cheese.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

All things being as they are in Cyprus, even if you cannot find raw sheep milk, you'd probably be able to buy a sheep and make your own!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> All things being as they are in Cyprus, even if you cannot find raw sheep milk, you'd probably be able to buy a sheep and make your own!!


We buy from a local farmer in Pissouri. But it is not cheap and not always available when they make Halloumi. You can get the processed one in Alpha Mega but it is not the same thing


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A few years ago there was a problem with the sheep on the island ( I don't know the details) but as a result most of the sheep were destroyed. The numbers are just beginning to increase again but there is still a shortage of enough sheep milk to ensure there is enough sheep milk for the quantity of sheep and goat milk against cows milk in halloumi that is essential. This is causing a problem for Cyprus getting the certificate of place of origin for Halloumi.


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

So anyone thinking about having a sheep farm?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Cefalu said:


> So anyone thinking about having a sheep farm?


Luckily we buy mostly goatmilk to the dog and it is easier to find


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you get that at a local farmer?


----------

